# 2014 New Holland Boomer 37 Fuel Capacity



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

I have 2014 NH Boomer 37 that I took ownership of it last August. I have a weird problem that no one seems to be able to figure out. The manual claims that the fuel capacity is 10.5 gallons, but when the gauge is on E, I can only put in 5 gallons. I can see the top of the fuel level and after putting in 5 gallons, there is no room for another 5 gallons. Is the 10.5 gallon capacity based on NH manual a misprint, or is there some reason I can only put in 5 gallons?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a fuel guage sending unit may be acting up? Can you get a clean dipstick in the tank to verify the the tank is empty when the gauge indicates so?


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

I can try that. Thanks for the tip.


----------

